# [News] Texteditor UltraEdit 10.0 erschienen



## Martin Schaefer (9. Februar 2003)

Hi,

wollte nur kurz loswerden, dass der Shareware-Texteditor UltraEdit ab sofort in der Version 10.0 vorliegt. Ich nutze UltraEdit schon lange und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

http://www.ultraedit.com

Der Editor bietet u.a. Syntaxhighlighting für unglaublich viele Programmiersprachen. Hatte keine Lust, sie zu zählen. Schaut einfach selbst nach.
http://www.ultraedit.com/downloads/additional.html

Eine komplette Featureliste gibts hier.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Februar 2003)

Argh!!! und ich lese es erst jetzt!!! Sowas gehört auf die Startseite!!!


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2003)

danke lightbox *saug*


----------

